# Flat hunting



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
I will need to rent an apartment when i arrive in Cairo this August. Can you tell em what the costs are involved in this ie deposit etc?
Thankyou in advance:juggle:lane:


----------



## ahmed aly (Jul 10, 2011)

its according to location you have to chose first neama bay or napq bay or hadaba average nowadays 2000 i think so


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ahmed aly said:


> its according to location you have to chose first neama bay or napq bay or hadaba average nowadays 2000 i think so


since when have those ^ ^ ^ places been in Cairo 

:boxing:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Uk-Girl said:


> Hi,
> I will need to rent an apartment when i arrive in Cairo this August. Can you tell em what the costs are involved in this ie deposit etc?
> Thankyou in advance:juggle:lane:


finding an apartment is best done here - many people hotel it or ask their company to find em something short term 1 month or so.....

but you will be stitched up by the letting agents - sometimes 3 months deposit is required + 1 month finders fees for the agent + 1 month insurance = 5 months up front - I was offered this and told 'em where to go. Was a lovely Villa and the monthly rent was good

HOWEVER big decision is furnished or not
"or not" can mean nothing - not even a kitchen or aircon !!!!

which area are you thinking


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

My advice, stick to the legitimate realtor companies such as Century 21 and Coldwell Banker; you'll save yourself a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Lanason said:


> finding an apartment is best done here - many people hotel it or ask their company to find em something short term 1 month or so.....
> 
> but you will be stitched up by the letting agents - sometimes 3 months deposit is required + 1 month finders fees for the agent + 1 month insurance = 5 months up front - I was offered this and told 'em where to go. Was a lovely Villa and the monthly rent was good
> 
> ...


It sound slike it maybe Rehab? So do i need to negotiate?


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Uk-Girl said:


> It sound slike it maybe Rehab? So do i need to negotiate?


No No No, there is absolutley no one that lives or has ever even been to REHAB would even dream of asking you for one penny more than what they would be willing to accept. ( crikey perish the thought, an egyptian trying it on)


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Living in El Rehab is like living in another country...it is fairly nice, you can at least park your car, much less pollution, many good things, but it is oh so far from everything, and there is not that many expats out there. I prefer polluted and overpriced Maadi.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

gerhardme1954 said:


> but it is oh so far from everything, and there is not that many expats out there. I prefer polluted and overpriced Maadi.


Really?


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Uk girl. I'm in Rehab. It is very nice and clean and green. I've been here for about a month and really haven't seen any expats here and I'm still looking for the watering hole! I've got a two bedroom one bath, all utilities including Wifi Internet for 6000 le. It seemed high at first but then I got tired at looking at apartments that were dirty and the furniture was from 1979. My apartment has modern furniture and new kitchen and bathroom. I looked at about 6 apartments first in one day and they were old. Plus I had all my bags in the taxi who drove me around all day. I had my appointments lined up with three different realtors. My suggestion is to either stay at a hotel for a few days while you look at some, then make up your mind. Don't agree to take one over the phone because you looked at some pictures. First the pictures are always deceiving and you have to look at the area. I found one that looked great but when you walked outside it was like an alley way In downtown Cairo. Anyway hope I helped. Good luck!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> ....... I've been here for about a month and really haven't seen any expats here and I'm still looking for the watering hole! ..................


Hi I'm in Rehab and there are quite a few of us . . . .if you wanna meet up one day let us know - Tota is the Expat restaurant and we all love Costa..

Its great for my work and for the kids school.

In Maadi you can go out and "bump" into expats - in Rehab you have to work at it and network.

pm if you want to know more:clap2:


----------

